
[XKCD Flowchart] How to tell the year of a map, from it's features - xd1936
http://xkcd.com/1688/large/
======
tomkwok
[http://explainxkcd.com/1688/](http://explainxkcd.com/1688/)

------
jdlong
s/it's/its

